# Problem emerging Exim

## wbward

Now I know tis must be something simple but I've searched Google and these Forums and I can't find any mention of this...

When I try to Emerge exim I get an error

!!! Error: the virtual/mta package confilcts with this package and both can't be installed on the same system together.

Now I've done a emerge -s virtual/mta and emerge -s virtual and emerge -s mta nothing found. What is this package and how do I disable it or unisntall it?

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

----------

## wbward

Bahhhh... two mins after posting I figured it out

Thanks

----------

